# M1 Computer Support?



## tripletopper (Feb 5, 2022)

This is kind f important, and will determine which computer I will buy.

My main app I use on my Mac is OBS.

Almost everything else I do on my phone.

How important is having an Intel processor when broadcasting on OBS?

If Intel is more important than newness,  I'll get a new-old-stock 2018 Intel Mac mini with 1 year warrantee.   If newness  is more important than the processor, it will be the 2022 M1 Mac Mini for me, also wit. a warantee.

How long after the OS is not supported by OBS does  OBS last in theory?  I'm currently running on an 8 year old computer and on the current OS and OBS version.  2018 gives me 4 years, 2022 gives me 8 years.   If processor is no factor, I'l take the new.  But if I need Intel, It's 2018 for me.


----------



## tripletopper (Feb 5, 2022)

I saw an0ther forum (M!@ will not search asa term, because it's only 2 letters.  Same with 3d. .) )

Currently I "go commando" because my cellular bandwidth is better than my home bandwidth.   Hopefully soon,  I'll get T Mobile 5G so broadcasting won't be an issue.

I will probably do a 720p stream.

the "fanciest" things I do are 3 pairs of red and cyan cameras for 3d in house footage
I have an 11 video source array, but the cameras are toned down to 320x240.

I assume more Thunderbolt ports will give me enough bandwidth to do 3 filming perspectives with 2 eyes each in full color.

Game footage is captured in native 720p.

There are no other scenes or special effects except for Speechchat.

My big special things are 3D and  gaming on the Nintendo Switch vs an opponent while riding in a car in motion.

Just wondering if an Intel processor is THAT important for the work I do, based o what I described.  Older Intel or New M1?


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Feb 7, 2022)

If you search on "Mac m1" you'll see a number of threads
Latest I read was that OBS dev team focusing on getting OBS v27.2 out, then will focus on M1 native support for next release (v28) after that (later this year, hopefully). I'll have to let others comment on your workload and whether with that many video feeds OBS can run in translation mode on the M1


----------



## risekevin (Feb 9, 2022)

As the previous posts mention, there isn't an official M1 native release yet and if you use the public release you will encounter MAJOR MAJOR dropped frames.  There is this fix build on Github that fixes that problem, but it still gives me a problem with the video encoding being a lower resolution and very pixelated....

But try it....








						Release OBS Studio 27.2 Release Candidate 1 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

New Features and Additions  Added AJA source for AJA devices [DDRBoxman/AJA Team] Added AJA output to tools menu for AJA devices [DDRBoxman/AJA Team] Added the ability to set different blend modes ...




					github.com
				




If your current computer will still work for another 4 months, I would buy the new M1 MBP now or later....rather than the Intel.  Everything runs sooo much better on it.  I'm just patiently waiting for the OBS update so I can use it to stream.  In the meantime though, my Adobe apps and my Rekordbox DJ app runs soooo much faster and better.


----------



## StrayTexel (Feb 10, 2022)

See this thread: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-on-apple-silicon.133606/page-12#post-559660

There has been a lot of work within the unofficial community to develop compilation flows, and many pre-built packages are floating around (not only for OBS Studio, but also popular plugins). 

It's not without headaches, but I can attest that OBS runs like a dream when natively compiled for arm64.


----------



## tripletopper (Feb 10, 2022)

So between a 2018 Intel Mac Mini and a 2022 M1 Mac Mini, get an M1 mac, for $250 more.

You're saying tgat within 4 months M1 native versions will work well.

Also what are the conditions which OBS will suffer noticably under?  Is it multiple cameras at once that's a problem? Or is it overlaying graphics?  Or is it multiple scenes?  

I'll describe the most ambitious scene i'll use until July, and you tell me in an M1 has me covered:

One 720p video, 6x 320x240 cameras turn monochrone by -100% color saturation, dyed red and cyan for left and right eyes respectively.  Using a RGB ADD color blending scheme on the red and cyan eyes.  And the last page being a "chat crawl" from speechchat.com where a synthesized voice reads what people are saying.

There are no scene changes, no overlays,  and no other blending than the red and cyan stuff pure RGB Additive stuff.

What I have does currently fit on my 2014 Intel Mac Mini.  Will it work in 2022 M1 Mac Mini?


----------



## StrayTexel (Feb 10, 2022)

tripletopper said:


> So between a 2018 Intel Mac Mini and a 2022 M1 Mac Mini, get an M1 mac, for $250 more.
> 
> You're saying tgat within 4 months M1 native versions will work well.
> 
> ...



I have a M1 *Pro *MBP and when natively compiled OBS can handle everything I throw at it. I have 3 video feeds (1 of which is 4K) and 1 game feed all simultaneously being composited into a 1080p60 stream. Zero dropped frames. It doesn't even get warm.

Running the Intel version of OBS, it couldn't even handle 2 feeds.

I wouldn't buy a Mac Mini right now. I had one and didn't like it. It's an outdated design and the radios on it are anemic, but that's kind of outside of the scope of OBS I suppose. I'd expect M2 Mini (with the M1-version's issues fixed) should be around the corner.

Based on what OBS devs are saying, we should be getting official beta releases with Apple Silicon support as soon as the next full release is out the door (which is soon).


----------

